# Forum Learning Russian Language Resources for Studying Russian Videos  "богатым не буду"?

## sperk

Почему он говорит "богатым не буду"?  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IR4-eV28ftM

----------


## Leof

there is a Russian proverb connected with omen - if you are not recognized by your old friend you will be rich. The man has been recognized - so he suggests he wont be rich. It's a very primitive joke. 
For example, on the phone:
-Привет!
-Привет... а кто это?
-Да это же я, не узнала?
-Да, сначала не узнала!
-Богатым буду (Богатым быть) 
Or someone says to you:
Я тебя не узнал - богатым будешь.

----------


## lyube

а если узнают, бедным будешь?

----------


## Leof

Нет, об этом ничего не сказано.
Это простое суеверие - глупое, как и прочие.

----------


## BappaBa

- Здравствуй, Мойша! Не узнал тебя - богатым будешь! 
- Спасибо. Буду богатым, я тебя тоже узнавать не буду. 
. . . 
- Здравствуй, Микола! Не узнал тебя - богатым будешь! 
- Ну, здравствуй. Буду богатым, ты меня еще как узнаешь. 
. . . 
- Здравствуй, Макар! Не узнал тебя - богатым будешь! 
- Издеваешься? 
=)

----------

